# ATO: Confused by motor vehicle expenses?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:


*Confused by motor vehicle expenses?*










*20 November 2018*

Working out motor vehicle expenses for your business can be tricky. We've created a fact sheet to help you get your motor vehicle expenses right.

Our _Small business motor vehicle expenses_ fact sheet will help you answer common questions about:
types of motor vehicle expenses you can claim
methods you can use to calculate your claim
private use of a business car
whether your vehicle is considered to be a car, and how this affects your claim
records you need to keep.
The fact sheet is short and easy to use - download it now!

Remember, registered tax agents and BAS agents can help you with your tax.

*Next step:*
Download the Small business motor vehicle expensesExternal Link fact sheet
*Find out about:*

Motor vehicle expenses

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/General/Confused-by-motor-vehicle-expenses-/)


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)




----------

